# Tips for a new cory owner?



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

I decided to get a few new fish for my 75 gallon, I wanted two more silver dollars and five cory cats. They didn't have any silver dollars in so I bought five bronze cory cats. I got them in a 10 gallon as a quarantine tank which I cycled with the bacteria bought.

I did some research on them before buying, but I still have some questions.

Here's a picture of my babies =p










I have algae wafers I'm feeding them, but also I got brine shrimp, blood worms, mysis shrimp an a lot of different types of flake food. Should I just keep feeding them wafers?

Will the five of them be comfortable in the 10 gallon for a month or three? The small one looks small enough for the parrot fish to eat and I know he will try too lol, so I figured I would leave them in until I feel their big enough to not fit in his mouth.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

um I'm not sure i have to do some research on my pgymy corys cause i dont know nothing about them :S


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Those look like Green Cories to me, but it's hard to tell by that pic. Cories will generally eat anything that falls to the bottom. Just make sure to feed some shrimp pellets and/or algae wafers on a daily basis so that they have something other than flakes to eat.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Corydoras Aeneus = green corydoras = bronze corydoras...........................
prefer temps 76-82F......clean ; well filtered and aerated water.
PH 6.0-7.5....while they prefer softer water ; they do just fine in hard water also..
they will accept most any kind of food..feed them a good varied diet...bloodworms,brine shrimp,veggie flakes,algae and spirulina flakes and wafers..
when they reach adulthood ; put them in a 10 gallon bare tank with only a sponge filter and a heater...heat the tank to 82 F..feed several times a day for a week or so..then ; in the evening just before lights out, do a 50% water change with the new water about 10 degrees cooler than the tank temp.and unplug the heater for 24 hours...you may well see eggs in the morning..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> when they reach adulthood ; put them in a 10 gallon bare tank with only a sponge filter and a heater...heat the tank to 82 F..feed several times a day for a week or so..then ; in the evening just before lights out, do a 50% water change with the new water about 10 degrees cooler than the tank temp.and unplug the heater for 24 hours...you may well see eggs in the morning..


loha:

Will a 5G work?

Where are the eggs deposited and fertilized?

TR


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

A 5 gallon is a bit small, for most cories. Any of the pygmies could be bred in a 5. The eggs are fertilized in the females anal fins. She forms a pouch, by holding the anal fins together. Most eggs will be laid on the glass...but airstones/filters/airlines/plants/heaters and decorations can be used as well.


----------

